# need help/opinions/possible cheeky request



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i cant put too much on here with it being an open forum but a few weeks ago a colleague was on about how her granddaughter had a hamster and it was a bitey little mare and i offered to have it and tame it (or at least attempt to, ive not done so bad in the past but theres always the odd hamster as well...) 

anyway, been talking a bit more about the hamster with her and it sounds like the poor thing is in a tiny cage (by her own admission) with not even a big enough wheel but i wont know until after Easter when i see it. And obviously this wont help the hamsters behaviour either

i know this person wont spend any more money on a bigger cage and currently i have a spare what i think is a peggy metro, not the biggest cage out there and i did have plans for it but do you think she would be ok in this for a while? depending on the current cage, obviously...

or any ideas what i could do? 

i dont have any money really to put out on someone elses hamster, but i guess i could make it a bin cage or something? i'd much rather make the hamster happy to be honest. but would need some help on making a bin cage if that was the line you think i should go down - the cheaper the better

and this is where the cheeky request comes in... is there ANY chance anyone has a decent sized hamster wheel (syrian) that they want to sell cheaply? (or donate if i pay p&p?)

i feel really bad asking that but i dont even have a spare wheel now and am still trying to find the money to replace Ash's :lol:

any help/advice/opinions gratefully recieved


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I imagine it's in one of those stupid starter cages that you wouldn't keep a flea in. If that's the case then the Peggy would be so much better. 
I have a 12" flying saucer that I don't mind sending for just the p&p but syrians don't always use them. I had one that did and one that thought it made a fantastic toilet 

I will never understand the need people have to own pets and not look after them. The poor thing is so lucky it has you trying for it x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah probably  or rotacrap! :scared:

aw thats such a lovely offer!
would it fit in the peggy metro?

thanks 
i shll let you know when i get her or a bit


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

you could get a really useful box 145 litre or 84 litre from staples, im sure the 84 is only £10-£15 and the 145 is £20-£25 (depending on where you live might be more or less). theres some good bin cage guides but if youre feeling lazy you could just buy some mesh and mould it over the top itd do just as well and will prevent any bar biting as a bonus providing hammy cant get to the roof mesh lol

i would give you my spare 84 RUB but i think the courier price would end up being nearly the same as the cost of the box itself


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I checked and the saucer would pretty much take up half the Peggy but the offers still there if you want it, just pm me x


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd have a look on ebay for a cage. Something like a ZooZone, or maybe even a Savic Freddy would be good, and probably not very expensive at all.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

hey, my only advice would be - If you're having this hamster to tame only and then handing it back, I'm wondering whether it's fair to bring the hamster out of the small cage into a much bigger one, only for it to be returned back to the small cage in a few weeks time? It's almost a case of, this hamster doesn't know what it's like to have lots of space, suddenly it will realise that lots of space is lots of fun, but then that space will be taken away forever.....

Can you convince the owner to either a) surrender the hamster to yourself or a rescue b) take or buy the bigger cage??

xxxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

kat04kt said:


> hey, my only advice would be - If you're having this hamster to tame only and then handing it back, I'm wondering whether it's fair to bring the hamster out of the small cage into a much bigger one, only for it to be returned back to the small cage in a few weeks time? It's almost a case of, this hamster doesn't know what it's like to have lots of space, suddenly it will realise that lots of space is lots of fun, but then that space will be taken away forever.....
> 
> Can you convince the owner to either a) surrender the hamster to yourself or a rescue b) take or buy the bigger cage??
> 
> xxxx


no, i'd be GIVING them the cage, i feel that the cage size is part of the hamsters problem...

can'y convince them of anything im afraid  i just want whats best for the hamster.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Snippet said:


> I'd have a look on ebay for a cage. Something like a ZooZone, or maybe even a Savic Freddy would be good, and probably not very expensive at all.


i hdnt thought about a freddy - would tht need hammocks though incase the hamster climbed and fell?


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

metame said:


> i hdnt thought about a freddy - would tht need hammocks though incase the hamster climbed and fell?


Yes, it's too high for a hamster. I had 3 corner shelves and lots of hammocks etc to block any long falls. It's a great size, just needs a bit of layout planning.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

bewitched said:


> Yes, it's too high for a hamster. I had 3 corner shelves and lots of hammocks etc to block any long falls. It's a great size, just needs a bit of layout planning.


What Bewitched said. Or you could make a full length shelf so the hamster couldn't climb all the way to the top, fall off and miss the hammocks.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm keeping close eyes on preloved, gumtree, eBay and freecycle


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Giving them the cage is super sweet of you.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Not even seen what cage she's in yet. If it's a stupid starter cage I may separate it to use the panels and make a bin cage...


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

metame said:


> i hdnt thought about a freddy - would tht need hammocks though incase the hamster climbed and fell?


My hammy is in a freddy, its to that high really aslong as you have hmmocks e.t.c i'll seeif icn find a pic. I dunno if its because my hammy is quite alarge girl lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

the hammy her self kitty! 







her home


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

That's quite cool. Been looking fir cages everywhere though


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Where in the country are you?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

For the next 2 days I'm in staffordshire but I'm in London really


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i had nightmares last nght that this hamster was in a combi 1 cage!

im picking her up in the morning


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sure the Peggy Metro will be a massive improvement from the sounds of things, and it's really kind of you to give it to them. Part of me is thinking, are you sure you want to give the hamster back to them?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

haha, no not sure 
she's a beautiful girly

the wheel really really really isnt bg enough though *cries*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Whitehologram (Apr 28, 2012)

metame said:


>


That's so sad


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Whitehologram said:


> That's so sad


haha you commented on both.

yeah the peggy metro (the bottom one) is twice the size of the one on top. You cant really see that from the picture though.

she didnt even have a bed in her old cage, she doesnt know what to do wit he one in the metro, but now she's sleeping in a tissue box


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i will have a savic rolly wheel on a stand which is 8 inches that i can give you for free once i've found a bigger one for my syrian as she rather big for 4 months old infact she's huge!
that cage the hammie was in previous is a disgrace.
peggy metro big improvement!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've got one of these you can have, if you want it? Habitrail Ovo Hamster Wheel with Hub and Pin Retainer / Axle brand new | eBay Its not quite as big as the savic rolly, but it might put you on until Blade gets her new one


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

blade100 said:


> i will have a savic rolly wheel on a stand which is 8 inches that i can give you for free once i've found a bigger one for my syrian as she rather big for 4 months old infact she's huge!
> that cage the hammie was in previous is a disgrace.
> peggy metro big improvement!





noushka05 said:


> I've got one of these you can have, if you want it? Habitrail Ovo Hamster Wheel with Hub and Pin Retainer / Axle brand new | eBay Its not quite as big as the savic rolly, but it might put you on until Blade gets her new one


oh bless you both, are you sure?
im happy with either if you let me know how much p&p is!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

metame said:


> oh bless you both, are you sure?
> im happy with either if you let me know how much p&p is!


im certain, its only taking up room in my bits an bobs rodent bin lol

& my wheel doesnt weigh much so dont bother about the postage....just pm me your details an i'll get it straight off to you


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Say £3?posted.
I'll use a courier to send it out.
Just ordered my new one for her a 9.5inch one.
Should arrive by mid week hopefully.


----------

